# Taurus M605 Cylinder Turns Backwards..Problem?



## molinee (Jul 24, 2009)

I just received a M605 .357 3" bbl and haven't fired a round thru it. I notice that the cylinder can easily be turned with my fingers in a backwards direction with no effort. Also after dry firing a dozen or so snaps the trigger pull becomes harder and wants to bind up. My question is: Is it normal for this revolver to have a cylinder that can easily be rotated backwards. I don't ever remember any of my previous revolvers doing that.... but that was a few years back and maybe my memory isn't very good. Any thoughts appreciated. If I have to send it back to Taurus what would be the best way to do it.... Thanks for any help.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

with my dads colt .357 you cant rotate the cylinder either way when its in place, but you can rotate either way when the cylinder has been pulled out (loading/unloading) hope this helps


----------



## crabman21 (May 13, 2009)

No that is not normal. I had a taurus model 94 that did the same thing. took it back to the dealer who sent it back to tuarus for repair. came back with the same problem. sold it back to the dealer and bought a smith and wesson model 617. :smt076


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It should not rotate in the closed position unless the trigger is pulled or hammer drawn back.

The cylinder lock is malfunctioning for some reason. Probably a defective or missing spring. 

If it is new give it back to whoever sold it to you and demand a fix or replacement.

If used it should not be a difficult fix.

I have one and it is a good revolver.

tumbleweed


----------



## molinee (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks to all for comments. I just shipped it out today to Taurus. They can take their time since I have some other toys. My hope is that they will actually do something to correct the problem. I have read some threads were nothing was done to correct the problem. Hate to pay the shipping for a brand new defective revolver. Called Taurus and pleaded my case for free shipping but no satisfaction so it's on my dime... Oh well! Spread the wealth....


----------



## molinee (Jul 24, 2009)

Received the M605 back from Taurus today.... Everything is working fine (fingers crossed). When the cylinder is locked up... IT IS LOCKED UP. No more rotating both ways in the locked position. The service order that came back with it just said... Cylinder Adjusted and Cylinder Stop Adjusted. I have no idea what the adjustment consisted of. I do know that besides the cylinder turning both ways when it was supposed to be locked up.... The trigger pull became more difficult after 8-10 pulls of dry caps. So whatever they did fixed it all, but sure would like to know exactly what they did. Any ideas of what they may have did. Someone mentioned possible a missing spirng... Could that have been the problem but Taurus didn't fess up? So it's all good except for my $65 overnight shipping to Taurus... ARGGGG!


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

$65 isn't bad considering they fixed the problem and you might have gotten the fastest Taurus repair turn around time ever recorded on an internet forum. :smt023

Good luck with it!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

65 bucks for the overnight shipping isn't the worst..When it comes to piece of mind anyway. That was a pretty quick turn around too. Maybe they are getting as lot better in that area. I've liked several of their weapons for some time now but had always heard the C.S. was a nightmare.

Let us know how it shoots!


----------

